# Daisy chain bus connector



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone use these as feeder connections off a buss? One end allows you to daisy chain to the next feeder and the other end is the feeder connection that can be disconnected to make testing and fault isolation easier. Handles 12-18 solid and 12-16 stranded. Looks a lot better than suitcase connectors. Around $10 for 25 on ebay.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting, I might have to get a few to sample.

For those interested, search for the following:

Wago 873-902


.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I like is style of connector easy to mix and match for wire thickness. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C...36_SY340_QL65&keywords=wire+connectors+t+type


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I was actually looking for something else when I ran across this. I've just tried the Waco lever type connectors and they are really easy to use as opposed to soldering under the layout! You can clip all sorts of different gauge wires together, but the levers are a little stiff so you might want to make a tool to lift the levers.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

redman88, do those nick or cut the wire to make the connection? that was what I didn't like about suitcase connectors is that they nick the wire to make contact.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> redman88, do those nick or cut the wire to make the connection? that was what I didn't like about suitcase connectors is that they nick the wire to make contact.




Yes they pierce the insulation and have v notch for the wire. I don't have a problem with them in our application. For something that is high vibration I would agree.


----------

